# Super Glue?



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

What is a good super glue to use? Is Elmers Super Glue okay? It contains ethyl cyanoacrylate. Any suggestions? How about hot glue?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For inside the aquarium I use "Loctite" brand super glue, gel works better. They also make one for gluing plastic onto plastic.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. BTW, super glue works pretty good!

Moss attached with super glue (after 2 weeks growth):


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool, sounds like a plan!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I read somewhere (maybe on Reef Central?) that the gel based super glues are recommended over the other kind. 

Can't remember whether this was a toxicity issue or that it worked better in watery environments...


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Does the super glue bind wet moss to wet driftwood?


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

You can use super glue underwater, so yes it will bind wet. It's pretty cool to watch actually!


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Laith said:


> I read somewhere (maybe on Reef Central?) that the gel based super glues are recommended over the other kind.
> 
> Can't remember whether this was a toxicity issue or that it worked better in watery environments...


I think it was reef central It is easier to use I'm pretty sure since the binding time is a little longer.

-Andrew


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Toxicity

Cyanoacrylates bond skin and eyes in seconds. Studies have shown that methyl-2-cyanoacrylate (SuperGlue and KrazyGlue) degrade fairly rapidly upon contact with living tissue. This leads to the release of formaldehyde and a toxic response. 2-octyl cyanoacrylate degrades much more slowly due to its longer organic backbone which slows the degradation of the adhesive enough to remain below the threshold of tissue toxicity. Due to these toxicity issues, 2-octyl-cyanoacrylate is used for sutures.

Cyanoacrylates give off vapor which is irritating to eyes, mucous membranes and respiratory system. ACGIH assign a Threshold Limit Value exposure limit of 0.2 parts per million. On rare occasions inhalation may cause asthma. There are a wide variety of adhesives of which different cyanoacrylate formulations may be a component. It is wisest to obtain and consult a manufacturers material safety data sheet for a product in order to consider the specific hazards associated with exposure.

---

I would imagine that the gel based ones are easier to work with, as they also have a tendency to set slower. Remember that its the water that causes cyanoacrylate to polymerize. I would think that a gel based one would also be less prone to giving off toxic chemicals... The fumes are irritating from it, but after it sets it doesn't taste bad


----------

